# Trade any one?



## Steve Todd (Oct 6, 2010)

If any one out there has the black with red lettering (Canon) mono-pod cover they received with last year's CPS package, I have one that is red with white lettering (Canon) that I'd like to trade for the black one? If your interested, contact me at: [email protected]


----------

